# need help ID moss



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have 2 groups of Moss i need help ID`ing, something that easily confuses me LOL
I`ll try posting pics of a single pc followed by a bunch shot of each, any help appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

My 2 cents:
- first one is Java moss.
- second one is Xmas moss.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Bookmark this  www.aquamoss.net


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Will said:


> Bookmark this  www.aquamoss.net


thanks for the link Will, so what is your call?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

java and soemthing else.

heres the species lists, click for pics to compare: http://www.aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

To me the second one is peacock moss !!


----------

